# Ohio Gameday (January 18, Ohio State Campus)



## Crothian

Ohio Gameday.  It's going to be January 18th at the Ohio Union (that's on the Ohio State Campus).  Now we are going to have people say if they want to Run a Game or just play.

Okay we have 4 games right now. (all times and games are suspect to change)10-2, 3-7, and 8-12

10am-2pm (or there abouts)

Enkhidu - Paranoia game
Players(6): Crothian, Fett,Menexenus

DanMcS: d20 Modern, 6 people, pregenerated characters

3pm -7pm (or there abouts)

ashockney: Return to the Hall of the Fire Giant King (14th level characters)

Crothian – Whispering Woodwind (D&D, 6 people, 1st level, pregenerated characters. 

8pm-12pm (or there abouts)


----------



## Clear Dragon

Sure, why not. Don't know about inviting people from that state up north, I hear they have cooties. 

Go Bucks!


----------



## alsih2o

*Re: Ohio Gameday*



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> *I might even allow Michigian people
> 
> *




 shouldn't you await the outcome of THE GAME before saying that?


----------



## Clear Dragon

I already know the outcome:

 I will be really, really drunk.

Drink Beer, Drink Beer.
By God my man drink beer.
I won't drink with any man who won't drink beer with a Buckeye fan.

...
(the rest is bit too coarse for the grandma(s))

In any case, I just hope my couch doesn't get drug outside and burnt.


----------



## Crothian

Okay guys, I'm as big a Buckeye fan as the next guy, but let's try to stay on topic here.  

During the week of the big game look for a majot OT topic on it.


----------



## Theuderic

Sounds good.


----------



## Enkhidu

I daresay it's a good idea...


----------



## fett527

*GAMING!*

I'll game anywhere, anyway, anytime!  (as long as it's ok with the wife) 

Sounds like a great idea!


----------



## Theuderic

Enkhidu, your post count is uncannily close to mine.


----------



## Enkhidu

Yes, Theuderic, it is.

Yet I'm fairly certain that we are in fact separate people.

Maybe.


----------



## Crothian

Enkhidu said:
			
		

> * Yet I'm fairly certain that we are in fact separate people.
> 
> Maybe. *




We'll find out when we have the Ohio Gameday!!


----------



## Mark

Howdy Crothian!

Once again I am having trouble Emailing you in response to your request.  Not sure why that it.  Drop me a line as soon as you receive this and meet me in the chat channel at that time.  I'll give you as much help and as many suggestions and I can.


----------



## ashockney

Sure, I'd be in too!  Not really sure what a gameday involves, but I'm hoping gaming and having fun!  I'm in for playing in or running something 3rd Edition, High Level, and/or Epic.


----------



## Enkhidu

ashockney,

Think of it as a sort of "mini-con" if you like, where you'll finally get to put faces with the people you meet here. They've had successful ones in Boston and Chicago (more than one in Chicago, if I'm right).

Once we find out how many people in Ohio, Indiana, Kentucky, Pennsylvania, and Michigan would be interested in such a thing the organizers can really bear down and make decisions about what, when, where, who, how, and so on.


----------



## dshai527

I'm in as well. Give me a chance to be a player instead of a DM. Unless you need Dm's and then I guess I'll Dm, but only if Enkhidu bathes first.  I think the last time they let him out in public the national guard was alerted. (Just something to think about Crothian)

I can't wait!


----------



## Crothian

Okay, is Columbus a convient place to hold this for everyone?


----------



## Enkhidu

Tentatively, I'd say yes. Columbus is the most central, so the only thing to decide would be where exactly to hold it.


----------



## Crothian

Also, it would be good for people to say if you want to be a DM or a PC.  And what type of game do you want to play or run.


----------



## Wampus Cat

I'd be up for it, too.  Even though it's a long drive from Cincinnati.


----------



## Theuderic

It's about a 3 hour drive from where I'm at but what the hell.


----------



## Stone Angel

Hey I am from Indiana, I'll come. Though I go to Purdue, errrr....But  hey IU football sucks right!! Whoooo Down whith IU up with the Buckeye's and Boilermakers(though we aren't doing very well this season). Yeah but I'll come sounds like fun.


----------



## Enkhidu

Just a BUMP for more Ohio people.


----------



## Crothian

Okay, don't forget to say if you want to run or PC.  Adn if you want to run, what do you want to run?  Also, what weekends are good for you?   This would be after the holiday season of course.


----------



## DanMcS

I'm in.  Columbus is good, it's where I am.  I'll play or DM- if I run D&D, Birthright is my favorite setting, but it's hard to run one-offs in.  Maybe planescape.  Or wait, d20 modern will be out by then, I could probably scrape together a Dark*Matter d20 version, that would be really nifty.  It's best in the original Alternity, but too few know those rules.  Sigh.

What weekends are good?  Are you kidding?  We're talking months from now, heh.  I rarely schedule events beyond the next few weeks.  I think there's one saturday in february I might be busy, but other than that, game on.

Crothian, do you live on campus?  Because couches being dragged out and burned tends to be a campus thing


----------



## DanMcS

And might I just add, I'm kind of looking forward to this already.  I'm trying to convert some of my buddies into RPGers, but for the last year or two my gaming has been limited to pbem/pbb.  Ah, for the clatter of dice.  Great idea, Crothian, I owe you a beer when we get this put together.


----------



## FungiMuncher

Here's another "Yo" from a Columbus, Ohio person.  

I'm interested, but will be pretty busy with work related stuff on the weekends for about the first three months of the new year.  I'm not busy EVERY weekend, so its possible.

I'd prefer to play, but could DM if there's a need.  I run a homebrew.  I'm also interested in Dragonstar, but don't have anything developed yet.

FM


----------



## Buttercup

I'd be interested in this, providing it doesn't conflict with my work schedule.  I'm pretty much out of time off for a while.  Dunno if my hubby would want to come, but I'd guess not.

I'd prefer to play, since I always have to DM.  Also, I'd really like to see what you more experienced DMs come up with.  I'd prefer a mid-level campaign I guess, but really, I'd play in any sort!


----------



## fett527

*Still in!*

I'd definitely play a PC.  I don't have a lot of experience DMing.


----------



## BButler

I'm a few hours away, too, but I'd like to come down if the timing works out with my schedule.  I'd prefer to PC, if that's possible.


----------



## Desdichado

I'd be interested.  I even have in-laws in Columbus I could crash with, so it'd be easier than the Chicago gameday I'm planning on hitting here in a few weeks.

I'd be more interested in playing than DMing.  I'd like to think I'm a good DM for long-term campaigns, but not so much for one-shots.

Oh, and I'm not _really_ a Michigan person -- Go Texas A&M!!


----------



## Crothian

Okay, this is looking great.  I'll probably do a little of both DMing and PCing.  I've got an interesting one shot Thieves' World idea that should work well, plus I really want to run the Whispering Woodwind, which sounds like a fun little adventure.  

Dates: Many people are obviously going to have conflicts, so if you know what weekends you will have free please post them.


----------



## Mr Fidgit

Crothian said:
			
		

> * Dates: Many people are obviously going to have conflicts, so if you know what weekends you will have free please post them. *



in January, right?


----------



## Crothian

Mr Fidgit said:
			
		

> *
> in January, right? *




Ya.  I figure it will be just ewasier to go after the holiday season.  I know many people like myself will have a pretty full December.  

And when this happens you can bring along the Invisisble Barrier so everyone can see it


----------



## Mr Fidgit

Crothian said:
			
		

> *And when this happens you can bring along the Invisible Barrier so everyone can see it  *



you'd better believe it!


----------



## Enkhidu

If we decide to do the 2 section version of a game day (one before lunch and one after lunch), I will run a Paranoia game (if we get the interest in it, that is). I'd also like to be a player as well if I get the chance, but if not then I'll just run 2 games.


----------



## ashockney

Where would such a thing transpire?  

Anyone who's posted yet have contacts in the Columbus "hotel/restaurant" scene?

Any chance of getting "special guests" from among the ENWorld and d20 Publishing elite?


----------



## Clear Dragon

I will be PCing myself. Don't have enough Dming exeperience under my belt yet. Up for trying anything genre-wise. Though I don't have books for anything other than DND, so making characters beforehand for other games would be tricky for me.


----------



## wallshot

OK, i am interested, and i know about 12 other people who would be all for it. we all live in columbus

interesting side note...i used to work for a hotel.  the owner of that hotel is a very kindly man.  He was very sad to see me go.  My mother is an assistant manager at a smaller hotel he owns.  My brother works front desk for this man at the same hotel.  tho it is definately to small for conviention-like activities, he does have a hotel near Port Columbus (pseudo)International Airport.  It is Massive. It has 3 Massive meeting rooms. It is very Centrally located.  There are many hotels in that area.

If you would like, i can get you information (tho for personal reasons i will not make the contact with the owner).  Leave a post and i will email whoever is heading this (im guessing its Crothian).


----------



## DanMcS

ashockney said:
			
		

> *Where would such a thing transpire?
> 
> Anyone who's posted yet have contacts in the Columbus "hotel/restaurant" scene?*




I've been pondering this.  I'd offer my apartment, but it's entirely too small.  I don't think my apartment complex has a party room or anything like that available, but I'm going to check.

Um, do any of the local game stores have rooms available which could support the 20+ people claiming they'll show up?  That one on north high (the soldiery?) has tables, but only the one main room there, and their tables are normally in use on weekends with miniatures games.  The comic store on Morse by the ToysRUs has one little table in the back, that wouldn't work either.  I've not been to other game stores around here, isn't there one called the guard tower, something like that?  Do they have any rooms we might sweet talk them into using?

I can't really think of a space that would be appropriate.  I guess we could all show up on OSU campus and claim part of the Ohio or Drake Union, they've got big areas with lots of seats, that's probably a bad idea.

Restaurant or hotel, erm, dunno.  There's a couple of motels near my work, I'll check there and see what kind of bigass conference rooms or something they have we might rent for a saturday.  Those kinds of things tend to be booked long in advance.  There's a ton of hotels, we should be able to find something.


----------



## Clear Dragon

The Minature and Gaming Association at OSU uses the basement of the Ohio Union for thier meetings. While I am not really a member (got on the mailing list but usually I am busy when they meet) I could try to look into what it takes to request the usage of the area. There are several large rooms, with many other small rooms that could be used to run games. Maybe if some one on this messageboard is an active member they could help us out. They meet on Saturdays and between Football games and other activities I hae never really had to time to join.


----------



## Mr Fidgit

DanMcS said:
			
		

> *isn't there one called the guard tower, something like that?  Do they have any rooms we might sweet talk them into using?*



i really doubt the Guardtower would give up all its tables on a weekend day...they're usually claimed by miniature game players (when i've gone in...)

the Ohio Union isn't a bad idea, but i don't know what it takes to get rooms there (reserves, money, etc.), it would be easy to give directions and parking would be a breeze (with a garage next door)

wallshot, i do think you should at least ask about your hotel connections - it would give more us options (and maybe better ones if it costs liitle or nothing, and the location is easy to get to from a freeway)


----------



## DanMcS

Clear Dragon said:
			
		

> *The Minature and Gaming Association at OSU uses the basement of the Ohio Union for thier meetings. *snip* *




MGAOSU.  Those guys are still around?  Last I checked their webpage hadn't been updated in years.  I went to a couple of their 'meetings' when I was a freshman at OSU, oh, 5ish years ago.  They were insular, kinda hostile, and didn't want new people joining their groups.  I'm surprised they're still around, being that hostile to new members and all.


----------



## Mr Fidgit

i know the MGAOSU was around when the 3e preview happened at OSU a few years ago, and i saw some the MGAOSU old guard at Origins '01... (i didn't go this year). is CapCon still going on? (MGAOSU convention at the Ohio Union, usually around Easter, IIRC)


----------



## DanMcS

Yeah, you know, I do vaguely remember them being involved with that 3e preview thing.  According to their website, they are still around, the last capcon was in april of this year, hmm.  Maybe I'll stop in there and see if they're friendlier this time around.  I want a game, darnit.


----------



## Crothian

Thanks for the ideas guys, this is looking pretty good.  It does seem like I'm heading this up and I don't mind that.  I talked to a guy at the Gaurd Tower and it doesn't seem like it would be possible there.  They are pretty well booked solid with the weekend minature games.  

So, I really don't know where else to look.  So, if you have any ideas or conection in the greater Columbus area please check into them.  

Any information pertaining to anything or question comments or concerned can either be posted here or e-mailed to me directly it you want to keep it private.  Again, thanks guys.


----------



## Clear Dragon

I am in my 5th and final year at OSU and never really bothered to check out the group earlier as I have always had plenty of gamers from the dorm, then when we moved out we kept playing together and still do. I went ahead I signed up on their e-mailing list this year, but the people working the involvment fair did seem a bit more interested in playing their CCG than talking to people that picked up flyers. Of course, I can't say that I would be much more outgoing in such a setting myself.


----------



## Crothian

We have time, but ew really need to figure out a date and a place to host this.


----------



## ashockney

Crothian,

I would suggest checking out OSU first.  That would be centrally located, easy to get to, and possibly cheap(free).  

We should solicit Ravenstone, Comic Town, Guard Tower, Laughing Ogre, and The Soldiery for "support" in organizing the gameday.  I don't think any of them would need to host.  I can call on any of these guys if it would be helpful to you.  They may (should) put up some help with organization and/or prizes, and will probably run some things (Heroclix, Magic, Living whatever, etc.)

I think it would be beneficial if Wallshot would forward you the contact information to check on the hotel possibility.  I'm thinking that would do fine in housing a group such as this.  Anything near the airport would be in my backyard, so that's bonus points.  

If these don't work, we can check on Amvets, Eagles, Lions, Knights of Columbus, etc. to see about getting a room.  For that matter, I'm sure a number of local churches could probably house us fairly easily.  Anyone feel brave, and want to offer up their church contacts to 30 - 50 people you don't know for a day in January?

My vote is for January 27th or January 13th.

Give me a holler if you need a hand with anything.


----------



## Crothian

I need as much help as I can get 

I can go talk to Ravenstone games as that is sort of close to me and I'm sort of known there since that's where I shop.  So, anyone who is able to go to any of the other stores and ask them would be helpful.  

As for a place, I'd like to fine one that free if possible.  I like the OSU idea, but having never lived on campus (I comuted) I don't know what buildings have rooms other then the Union.  And from what I remember the Union is pretty well booked every weekend.


----------



## Some guy from Ohio

Sounds like fun!


----------



## Mr Fidgit

Crothian said:
			
		

> *I can go talk to Ravenstone  *



didn't you guys tell me they just moved? and wouldn't that mean they've got _less_ space?


----------



## Crothian

Mr Fidgit said:
			
		

> *
> didn't you guys tell me they just moved? and wouldn't that mean they've got less space? *




Not talk to them to host it, but see if they want their name attached to it and be apart of it.


----------



## DanMcS

Let's just declare a date.  It's easier to find a place if you can say "I need a big room on this date, do you have one free", than saying "I need a big room sometime in January."

Crothian, I've seen a vote for 1/13 or 1/27.  Pick one.  Let us know, and we can start contacting people.  How many should we estimate, so we know what size room to hunt for?  25?  50?  100?


----------



## Crothian

Okay, Gameday is going to be January 13th.  We are going to aim for a place that can hold about 25 people.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion

Good luck to all of you in getting this whole thing together!  The Chicago Game Days are absolutely fantastic, and I hope you all will have just as much fun!


----------



## thundershot

Hm... It would require my wife and I to get a few days off of work, but.... it's possible. I haven't been a player in years. The only rush I get is when I use SPCs (supporting player characters) but it's not the same since I have to play dumb. 

We'll see. 


Chris


----------



## Crothian

It'd be great if you can make it, but I understand the toughness this will cause some people.


----------



## Enkhidu

Hey Crothian, 

If you end up having a problem finding space for the 13th of Jan, let me know, I'll take a look around the Dayton area as well if need be - it's only about an hour away, and I know of one or two places that might be amenable to a gameday.


----------



## Enkhidu

Just a BUMP to keep the topic fresh.


----------



## Crothian

Okay, due to some time restrictions on my part I've been unable to really go looking around Columbus for someplace to have it.  The holidays are always a busy time of year and this year it seems they are starting early.  So, if anyone can take a little time and find a place that would be great.  I'm really not sure how to proceed from here.  Thanks guys.


----------



## Enkhidu

Because Crothian has gotten swamped with holiday stuff a bit early, we need to find out who will be able to do leg work in Columbus in order to find space for January 13th.

If anyone has any more ideas on exactly where to hold this (and can get more in depth info on it as well) please jump in and let us know.

Wallshot, please drop me an email at enkhidu527@cs.com when you can to let me know about the hotel possibility. I (or someone more local in Columbus, preferably) should talk with him and find out rates, etc. I imagine if the event is at a hotel, and we were able to fill a number of the rooms at the hotel, we might get a break on price.

Also, if anyone interested in Gameday was a student at OSU, could you look into space at the university? 

ashnockey, if you have contacts among the gaming stores in Columbus, now would be the time to rub some elbows. Any info you might be able to get for us would be greatly appreciated. Plus, they might be able to point us in the right direction for space.

If we're going to have this in Columbus in January, I figure we need to have space accounted for by early December at latest. The earlier the better.

If you have any suggestions, or just want to lend a hand with it, by all means do!

Thanks!


----------



## thalmin

If any of the stores out there have space but are in doubt about hosting this event, have them contact me. This weekend we will be hosting our 3rd for ENWorld.


----------



## Enkhidu

Hi all!

Just a friendly reminder that if this thing is going to happen, we've got to find a site, and quick.

I've been looking in the Dayton area, but have so far come up dry. If we want to hold it in Columbus, then Crothian (and myself, I guess, as Crothian is busy as a bee right now) will need someone to do the leg work in Columbus, especially if you have contacts with game shops, etc, already. I would do it myself, but as I'm not based in Columbus, it's kind of difficult...

Any feedback or help is appreciated, and at this point, necessary!


----------



## Desdichado

Is the 13th the day, then?  That's an odd day -- a Monday.


----------



## Crothian

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> *Is the 13th the day, then?  That's an odd day -- a Monday. *




Is it?  Someone else mentioned the date and I took their word for it that it was a Saturday.  Sorry.


----------



## Enkhidu

I've been pitching it as either the 11th (a Saturday), or the following weekend, the 18th, when I've been looking for sites in Dayton.

I'd suggest we do the same in Columbus as well.


----------



## Crothian

I just don't know where in Columbus to hold it.  The gaming stores are all either too small or booked solid.


----------



## Enkhidu

Question: are the gaming stores that are booked solid also booked solid in February?

Maybe it might be a good idea to push it slightly farther back in order to make the space work...


----------



## Crothian

Enkhidu said:
			
		

> *Question: are the gaming stores that are booked solid also booked solid in February?
> 
> Maybe it might be a good idea to push it slightly farther back in order to make the space work... *




It's one place that pretty much has war games every weekend.  When I asked about it I was shown that they had every weekened booked through the end of January.  I also got the distinct impression that I was violating some unspoken rule for asking them.


----------



## Clear Dragon

I had a glimmer of hope when i was looking at the 13th for the Ohio Union, plenty of rooms availible, then i realized it was a monday! The Union seems to be quite packed with scheduled activities for the 11 and 12. I am going to look into getting use of some rooms in the Physics building, though it would probably be unofficial, as the rooms I am looking into using are availible through the office of scheduuling, they are department use only, but if there are no scheduled events then they should be free and perhaps with the aid of SPS (Society of Physics Students) I can claim them for a day.


----------



## Crothian

Clear Dragon said:
			
		

> *I had a glimmer of hope when i was looking at the 13th for the Ohio Union, plenty of rooms availible, then i realized it was a monday! The Union seems to be quite packed with scheduled activities for the 11 and 12. I am going to look into getting use of some rooms in the Physics building, though it would probably be unofficial, as the rooms I am looking into using are availible through the office of scheduuling, they are department use only, but if there are no scheduled events then they should be free and perhaps with the aid of SPS (Society of Physics Students) I can claim them for a day. *




That would be great!!


----------



## Enkhidu

Crothian,

Gotcha - sounds like they don't grasp that they could be making some pretty mad cash if the turnout is decent sized...


----------



## Crothian

Enkhidu said:
			
		

> *Crothian,
> 
> Gotcha - sounds like they don't grasp that they could be making some pretty mad cash if the turnout is decent sized... *




I think it's more warrgamers verse role players thing.  But whatever, I think hosting it in a more private place would actually be better.


----------



## Clear Dragon

Looked into the 18th and 19th just now and it seems like the Ohio Union has available rooms that day. I will stop in their office tomorrow and see how much they run.


----------



## Crothian

Clear Dragon said:
			
		

> *Looked into the 18th and 19th just now and it seems like the Ohio Union has available rooms that day. I will stop in their office tomorrow and see how much they run. *




Thanks Clear Dragon


----------



## gunter uxbridge

If this happens, you can count me in to DM a game.


----------



## Crothian

gunter uxbridge said:
			
		

> *If this happens, you can count me in to DM a game. *




What type of game would that be?


----------



## gunter uxbridge

Probably a D&D 3E one shot.  I can handle up to five or six players.  I might even know one or two who would probably jump at coming along.

I'm also looking for players to start a new campaign since the last one went to hell.  This looks like a nice opportunity to "network."


----------



## Crothian

gunter uxbridge said:
			
		

> *Probably a D&D 3E one shot.  I can handle up to five or six players.  I might even know one or two who would probably jump at coming along.
> 
> I'm also looking for players to start a new campaign since the last one went to hell.  This looks like a nice opportunity to "network."  *




Heck ya, we are gaming networking fiends.  And strangely enough that expression actually fits better then usual.


----------



## Gary N. Mengle

I'd be willing to come, though I (obviously) couldn't commit without a definite date.


----------



## DanMcS

gunter uxbridge said:
			
		

> *I'm also looking for players to start a new campaign since the last one went to hell.  This looks like a nice opportunity to "network."  *




Oh.  Hey.  Psst.  Hey.  PSST!

Seriously, where were all these columbus gamers when I posted on the Gamers Seeking Gamers forum?  Heh.

It's looking like the 18th is going to be the day (hey, who suggested the 13th, we should beat that guy up... doh, it was me.  Sorry bout that.  I was just agreeing with ashockney though.)  Any word on the Ohio Union?

I'm pretty sure I can come up with a good Legacy of Kings Birthright one-shot for then.  That would really need ten or a dozen players minimum, and could theoretically support as many players as wanted to play- I'd end up needing co-DMs at that point though.


----------



## Crothian

DanMcS said:
			
		

> *
> Seriously, where were all these columbus gamers when I posted on the Gamers Seeking Gamers forum?  Heh.*




I posted in there last April or May and found my new group within a few days.  It's a good place.


----------



## Enkhidu

Clear Dragon said:
			
		

> *Looked into the 18th and 19th just now and it seems like the Ohio Union has available rooms that day. I will stop in their office tomorrow and see how much they run. *




And what did the Ohio Union say?


----------



## ashockney

> It's looking like the 18th is going to be the day (hey, who suggested the 13th, we should beat that guy up... doh, it was me. Sorry bout that. I was just agreeing with ashockney though.)




Hey!  I'm "Calendering" Challenged, OK!



> Any word on the Ohio Union?




Another beautiful place is The Blackwell, over at the new college of business.  I've had a couple of great seminars over there.


----------



## Clear Dragon

The conference suites in the basement (rqange in size from holding 20-40 or pepole depending on which room and table layout) run 50 bucks a piece unless I get a registered student organization to sponsor it, in which case the first three rooms are free. If I can get a hold of the president of SPS (society of physics students) I'll see if she will agree to sponsor it, though i am not sure if they are a registered organization. If that fails I will try MGAOSU. Though myself not being a member, and wanting to reserve a space that they themselves would normally take(they must not have scheduled for next quarter yet) might make that more difficult.


----------



## DanMcS

Clear Dragon said:
			
		

> *The conference suites in the basement (rqange in size from holding 20-40 or pepole depending on which room and table layout) run 50 bucks a piece unless I get a registered student organization to sponsor it, in which case the first three rooms are free. If I can get a hold of the president of SPS (society of physics students) I'll see if she will agree to sponsor it, though i am not sure if they are a registered organization. If that fails I will try MGAOSU. Though myself not being a member, and wanting to reserve a space that they themselves would normally take(they must not have scheduled for next quarter yet) might make that more difficult. *




50 bucks?  That's no problem.  If you can get the physics group, great, if that fails, just reserve them and I'll pony up the hundred- two rooms sound sufficient?  We can charge a buck or three admission to make up the cost if we need to.  You probably won't be conflicting with MGA, as I recall there's a ton of rooms down there, a dozen or more, and they typically get threeish.

I work right off-campus, and I'm down there constantly for class.
mcsorley@cis.ohio-state.edu if you need me for anything.

We have space (kinda)!  I have to plan, I have to write...

Once the rooms are confirmed for a given date, we'll want some sort of registration system.  How many people should we expect?


----------



## Clear Dragon

Ok I have the green light to reserve a name under The Society of Physics Students. Now it is a question of # of rooms and arrangement, and times. Thoughts people. Banquet style seating seems the best (round tables that seat 7-10 placed in the room(s)). There are 7 rooms still availible. 1 that holds 64, 3 of which hold about 48 in that arrangement, one that holds 24, one that holds 36 and one for 12. I know 12 isn't divisble by a number between 7 and 10, I am just going on the information put out by the Union.

So Is the 18th good?

What time (I can reserve the whole day, but some idea of starting time and ending time might be nice.)

How many are coming, and is there a strong need for seperate rooms, I can reserve up to three rooms for free.

Anyone need wheelchair access(the largest room is not ADA compliant.)

For those that aren't familar with OSU there is a parking garage nearby, I don't recall the exact pricing.


----------



## Mr Fidgit

would it be better/less expensive to get one big room with lots of small(er) tables for people to game on?

-and- i'm not sure this is still the case, but back in the days when i used to go to CapCon, if you were in the parking garage late enough, they don't staff the boothes (so everyone comes and goes for free)


----------



## Crothian

I suggest the largest room.  Thanks for doing this.  This is great.  January 18th sounds good as well.  Start at around noon?  I can arrive early and set up signs if some poeple want to do that.  The Union has places to eat so food shouldn't be a problem.  Are those palces open on the weekend?  I was never down there on Saturday.  

Now, we need to start to get to word out.

Edit: Are the date and place set in stone?  I don't want to start contacting people with definate information and find out it's changed.  I've got some ideas on who to proceed from here after talking to Mark who organized the Chicago Game day.


----------



## ashockney

*Excellent!*

Well done Clear Dragon.  

I'm in as well, and would be happy to call on the local comics/game stores.  Crothian, if you don't mind my asking who have you talked with already?

For those who've hosted before, what would you suggest as the "selling points" to this little Gameday?  Is it that you get some great exposure?  Could you bring some of your product and sell it at the show?  Could we put your name "really big" on the flyer as a "SPONSORED BY"?  Let me know what you think...


----------



## Crothian

The selling point I guess is gamers from all around Ohio who are mostly interested in d20 all in one place.  

I talked to someone down at the Gaurd Tower, but that was about hosting and not sponorship.


----------



## Mr Fidgit

Crothian said:
			
		

> *The Union has places to eat so food shouldn't be a problem.  Are those palces open on the weekend?  I was never down there on Saturday.   *



they were back-in-the-day (boy, that makes me sound _old_), but i'm not sure about now

if Clear Dragon is talking to the Union about rooms, maybe he could ask, or if anyone else goes to the Union, they could ask the people who work down there if they're open an Saturdays...


----------



## DanMcS

Mr Fidgit said:
			
		

> *
> they were back-in-the-day (boy, that makes me sound old), but i'm not sure about now
> 
> if Clear Dragon is talking to the Union about rooms, maybe he could ask, or if anyone else goes to the Union, they could ask the people who work down there if they're open an Saturdays... *




I'm fairly sure they are still.  Even if not, there's a ton of places right on high street in that area.  The ohiounion.com website says food is open saturdays from 10ish to 7, 9, or 10 in some cases.

Time?  Noon until they kick us out?  Get a big room or two, banquet seating with round tables would be grand.


----------



## Clear Dragon

Most the places are open for the weekend, though the hours are different. I'll look in to that. There are plenty of places on High Street too including my favorite Chipotle. La Bamba might have a burrito as big as your head but CHipoltles are big and actuallly have flavor to them!

I will probably list the event with the Union as something like EN World Ohio Gameday, and the listed sponsoring organization will be the Society of Physics Students.

All I am waiting for is a consenus from the poeple who have shown interest on this list to say whether the 18th is good for most everyone.


----------



## DanMcS

18th is good for me (well, any saturday in january, who plans that far in advance?), and I haven't seen any objections.  Come on, be a dictator, declare it the 18th


----------



## Enkhidu

I'd say Noon to Midnight - a total of either two or three games/events slots (which would mean that if you are running a game, you would need to plan for either a 4 or 6 hour block of time).

From the looks of the recent Chicago game day, they did something similar, though a bit earlier in the day (breakfast time to lunch time, break for lunch, lunch to dinner, break for dinner, rinse and repeat).

If you got the room from 9 AM til one AM, that would leave enough time for set up/breakdown on either end.

Looks like things are coming together! Thanks Clear Dragon!


----------



## Mr Fidgit

Clear Dragon said:
			
		

> *including my favorite Chipotle.  *



*psst!* remind me sometime before gameday and i'll bring a ton of burrito bucks! (my brother works for Chipotle, but let's keep this quiet, shall we?


----------



## Clear Dragon

Looks like I will reserve it for the 18th, probably from 9 am to 1 am, though I am sure people could come early or run late with no problems.


----------



## DanMcS

All righty!

I'm going to go read the chicago gameday thread, because I want to see how they organized it.

How are we going to know who is coming/who is running games & when?  How full games are?

Do we want to just have a bunch of people show up with games ready to run, then have people show up and pick a game spur-of-the-moment to play in?


----------



## fett527

If I'm driving to OSU for this then I definitely want Adriaticos (sp?) Pizza if its still open.  My wife lived in Smith hall for two years and we had that all the time.  If I remember correctly (it's been about six years) the shop is on 11th St.  How far is that from the Union, I just can't remember?  I mean how could we game and not eat pizza anyway?


----------



## Enkhidu

Now that the space is "set in stone" (barring emergencies), I'd say we need to find out exactly how much seating we will have avaiable.

Clear Dragon? Can you get us a solid fix on the number of banquet tables they will have available for us in that large room?


----------



## Mr Fidgit

the Ohio Union is at 12th and High Street, so Adriatico's isn't that far away..


----------



## fett527

Mr Fidgit said:
			
		

> *the Ohio Union is at 12th and High Street, so Adriatico's isn't that far away.. *




That's what I thought!  I haven't had their pizza in about 6 years, this will be sweet!

Thanks Mr. Fidgit!


----------



## Mr Fidgit

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21970

the Chicago gameday thread


----------



## DanMcS

So, Crothian has a good method, let's use his.


----------



## Crothian

DanMcS said:
			
		

> *Do we want to just have a bunch of people show up with games ready to run, then have people show up and pick a game spur-of-the-moment to play in? *




We have people say if they are coming, if they want to be a DM or a PC, and if a DM what they want to run.  Once we get a good list of DMs and Pc we announce the games, who's running, and we have people sign up for them.  We should havea few games ready to be run in case we get more people then those who sign up.  I'm going to e-mail Morrus and ask him to post an announcement on the main site as well as e-mail the people earlier in the thread that showed interest.  So, expect an email from me.


----------



## Mr Fidgit

sounds good to me


----------



## fett527

Rock on!  



GAMING!!!!


----------



## Crothian

I just submitted Ohio Gameday as a scoop.  So, hopefully that will be on the Newspage within a day.


----------



## fett527

Cool!  It should be a good turn out.


----------



## Crothian

Okay, everyone who has responded with interest to this thread and has a listed e-mail address, I'm going to e-mail.  It's going to be a pretty simple note saying the date, time, and place.  It will ask them if they want to run a game or PC.  If they want to run what is it.


----------



## Mr Fidgit

just to get things rolling, here's what some have said on this thread on the topic of DMing, playing, games, genres and such...

Clear Dragon - would prefer to play, and not be required to pregen a PC (for anything other than D&D 3e)

Enkhidu - would like to play, and could run a Paranoia game

Crothian - would like to play and could DM a Thieves World or D&D 3e (Whispering Woodwind) game

Joshua  Dyal - would prefer to play

fett527 - would prefer to play

Buttercup - would prefer to play

FungiMuncher - would prefer to play, but could  run a home brew or Dragonstar game (attendance pending a busy schedule)

DanMcS - would like to play, but could run Birthright, Planescape or a d20 Modern Dark*Matter game

dshai527 - would prefer to play, but could run a game if DMs are needed

ashockney - would play or run a high-level or Epic D&D 3e game

gunter  uxbridge - could run a D&D 3e game, for up to six players



all of these entries are not definite (of course) and subject to change  (i could edit the enties if anyone needs me to)


----------



## Crothian

That's a good job Mr Fidgit.  I just sent everyone an e-mail.  Everyone being all the poeple who responded to this thread and have an e-mail address listed.


----------



## Crothian

Edited the thread title to reflext that we have a place and date set.


----------



## Gary N. Mengle

fett527 said:
			
		

> *If I'm driving to OSU for this then I definitely want Adriaticos (sp?) Pizza if its still open.*




My God, that's the best pizza in the world.  I'll come down just for that!  

Seriously, the 18th would be good for me.  I *may* get a hotel room, if anyone is interested in splitting the cost, to stay Saturday night and leave in the morning.


----------



## fett527

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Okay, everyone who has responded with interest to this thread and has a listed e-mail address, I'm going to e-mail.  It's going to be a pretty simple note saying the date, time, and place.  It will ask them if they want to run a game or PC.  If they want to run what is it. *





Replied and can't wait!


----------



## Aramanthes

*Count me in*

Read the subject line...

I'm always willing to give good game...

Crothian, if you haven't already talked to Joe, Mike, Mike, and the other guys at the Stone, I'm on pretty good terms with them and can bring the idea up.

Likewise with Todd at the Tower.  Methinks that he'd be willing to chip in.

Is it set in stone for it to be a campus thing?  Just wanted to clarify that for my own reasons...Basketball season is coming up and you don't really want to schedule a day for when there is a home game...Buckeyes are almost as crazy about our b-ball team as we are about our football...

If you want to e-mail me about organizing anything go ahead and feel free too.

mguenthe-at-columbus-dot-rr-dot-com


----------



## Enkhidu

Yes, there is a home game that evening, at 8PM. I don't think it will be all that bad a thing though, as we should all be there well before that time, and well after the game finishes and lets out.

Hopefully, that is.


----------



## ashockney

> Crothian, if you haven't already talked to Joe, Mike, Mike, and the other guys at the Stone, I'm on pretty good terms with them and can bring the idea up.
> 
> Likewise with Todd at the Tower. Methinks that he'd be willing to chip in.




Soldiery yes.  Stone, no. Tower, no.  
Go for it on both counts!

I'll take Jerry, Ryan, et al from Comic Town this weekend and post back any response.  I'm thinking I'll be able to get them to host/run some Heroclix, L5R, or M:TG.  

Good thought on the b-ball game, too.


----------



## Crothian

*Re: Count me in*



			
				Aramanthes said:
			
		

> *Crothian, if you haven't already talked to Joe, Mike, Mike, and the other guys at the Stone, I'm on pretty good terms with them and can bring the idea up.
> 
> Likewise with Todd at the Tower.  Methinks that he'd be willing to chip in.
> 
> *




That would be great since know them.  I think having it come from someone with a relationship of some sort with them will help us out.

I doubt the BB game will be that big of deal for us.  Not only are we going to be there well before the game (usually parking doesn't get bad till about an hour before), there seems to be a lot of parking closer to the BB arena.


----------



## Clear Dragon

Doh, missed the basketball game! Hmm, oh well I can miss one. I have faith the team will do ok without me there.

I submitted the room request form, now just have to wait for a confirmation reply from the Ohio Union Office.


----------



## gunter uxbridge

Like I responded in my e-mail to Crothian, I am planning to run a one shot D&D game lasting between 4-6 hours.  I would like a chance to play that day, but I am going to have a backup plan ready, probably a quickie Star Wars or Star Trek game up my sleeve.  I want to be flexible.  I shun paid-for modules so I better get to writing. 

I am really glad this event is coming into being.  An event like this in Columbus is long overdue.  It reminds me of my heyday of gaming back in the early 90s.  A group from Parkersburg put together a gaming club with membership reaching over 100 members at one point.  We took dues, had a club council, arranged for discounts with local gaming merchants, took group trips to Columbus and Charleston for conventions, all sorts of stuff.  We met at one of three local libraries and on any given Saturday you could walk in there and play just about anything your heart could desire.  RPGs of all sorts, tabletop wargames, board games, card games...ANYTHING.  I miss those days.  Now I'm all growed up and it is a chore just to get together with close friends.

Thanks to all who are working so hard to make this a reality!


----------



## thalmin

Crothian, just a suggestion. For the Chicago Game Days, Mark kept updating the first (or second) post on the thread so important info could be more easily found.


----------



## Mark

thalmin said:
			
		

> *Crothian, just a suggestion. For the Chicago Game Days, Mark kept updating the first (or second) post on the thread so important info could be more easily found. *




_Shhh... You're telling all of my secrets._


----------



## porkuslime

I also live in Columbus, and would love to play a Paranoia PC, or perhaps a 1st level game.....

-porkuslime


----------



## Crothian

porkuslime said:
			
		

> *I also live in Columbus, and would love to play a Paranoia PC, or perhaps a 1st level game.....
> 
> -porkuslime *




That's great.  So far no one has expressed interest in running a Paranioa game, but we are just hearing from people so time will tell.  THanks.


----------



## digitaldark

DanMcS said:
			
		

> *I've not been to other game stores around here, isn't there one called the guard tower, something like that?  Do they have any rooms we might sweet talk them into using? *




The Guard Tower is off of Trabue rd...It does have some gaming tables..(i've actually played there a few times in the past)..I'm not sure if the space fits many people though...but it is a really good game store...


----------



## Enkhidu

Don't worry. Crothian. I'll be available to run a Paranoia game.


----------



## Crothian

Enkhidu said:
			
		

> *Don't worry. Crothian. I'll be available to run a Paranoia game. *




Great, The Computer is My Friend.  Guess I'll need to polish my secret society membership card as well.  

Okay, another thing.  If you are running a game are you going to have pre generated characters or will people be supllying their own?


----------



## Mr Fidgit

i think PCs should be pregenerated for a game like Paranoia, that way someone who hasn't played before (like me) might be more likely to sign up


----------



## DanMcS

I'll run a d20 modern horror game, six characters, pregened.

How long are the timeslots going to be?  Will there be two or three of them?  I suppose it depends on how many people volunteer to run games.


----------



## Crothian

What time do people want to start?  If we want to start at like 9am (which is fine by me, I'm a morning person ) we can get is quite a few.  It also depends on how late people want to play.


----------



## Crothian

Enkhidu - Paranoia game

Crothian – Whispering Woodwind (D&D, 6 people, 1st level, pregenerated characters. 

DanMcS: d20 Modern, 6 people, pregenerated characters

ashockney: Return to the Hall of the Fire Giant King (14th level characters)

Here are the games so far.  I reduced myself down to one game since I hope to play some.  Right now, just voulenteer to ruin if that is what you want to do.  If we need more, then I'll make a call for additional DMs.


----------



## Crothian

We also need to make sure there are games for newbies as well as advanced players.  So if you would like to run a game please also post if it is a game sutible for newbies or advanced players.  

Thanks!!


----------



## Crothian

Also, if people have some games they might run as pick up games if needed that would be good.  

And if someone knows the address and zip of the Ohio Union so people can get directions from Mapquest that would be great.  I also think someone familiar with campus should post a few ways of getting there complete with landamarks for people coming from out of town.  Even people who have been there only a few years agon might not reconize all the changes in the Campus area.


----------



## Quartermoon

Wow.  Who knew there were so many EN Worlders in Ohio?  Obviously not me.  And here I thought Cinci was the Sahara Desert of gaming.

I may be able to come; with RPGA's Winter Fantasy the next weekend, my hubby may not go for it.  But I'd be a player only, anyway, so I guess I don't have to commit for sure just yet.

As for slots, if you have the room 9-1, you could  easily do three four hour slots: 10-2, 3-7, and 8-12.
And who is going to convince Piratecat to be our very special Guest? (Hey, he went to the last Chicago Gameday!)


----------



## Mr Fidgit

Crothian said:
			
		

> *And if someone knows the address and zip of the Ohio Union...  *



according to the _phone book_ p)...

Ohio Union
1739 N High St
Columbus, OH 43201

(Main Ofc-Reservations-Information  614/292-7924)


----------



## Crothian

Mr Fidgit said:
			
		

> *
> according to the phone book
> *




Cheater


----------



## DanMcS

*Directions*

Hmm, lane avenue will be closed by then, they're redoing that bridge, that complicates things a bit.  This is probably the simplest way now:

Take 70 or 71 toward columbus.  If you can't find those, I can't help you 

From 70, get to 71 north.  Now everyone will be on 71.

Exit 71 at 11th avenue.  Turn west on 11th.

Take 11th west; you'll go under an overpass, then hit a light.  11th becomes one-way east at this point, so turn right (north).

Go one block, turn left (west) onto chittenden (the road dead-ends and Chit. is one-way west- can't get lost here).

Take chittenden west, go through the light at 4th, then Summit.  The next light should be High St- Chit dead-ends here.  Turn right (north).

1 block north is 12th avenue.   turn left at the light and immediately make a right-hand turn onto the service road that runs the length of the Ohio Union building. at the end of the service road, turn left into the parking garage

Getting back out is simpler, you just take High south to 11th and you can get all the way to the freeway.


----------



## Mr Fidgit

*Re: Directions*

i haven't down to campus in a while, but wouldn't it be easier to change this:


			
				DanMcS said:
			
		

> *1 block north is 12th avenue.  Go through that light.  The ohio union is on your left, on the NW corner of 12th and high.  On the right is the Newport Music Hall, then, um, a chipotle now.  Just north of the Union on the left is the parking garage they were talking about- this is probably your best bet. *



to this: (?)

one block north is 12th avenue. turn left at the light and immediately make a right-hand turn onto the service road that runs the length of the Ohio Union building. at the end of the service road, turn left into the parking garage


(this way, no one gets stuck on High Street trying to turn left with no turn lane)


----------



## CrazyDrake2

I'm a member of MGAOSU, i will ask them how they resevre space, and also poin them to this post.


----------



## cyferwolf

*MGAOSU*

MGAOSU is alive and well. Im a member and so are many ofn my friends. we have several groups running in ohio unions basement portion that was converted from a bowling alley. there are also a couple of LARPS running out of the same area. there are a few ballrooms in the union that you might be able to reserve on the day. There are also several scarlet series rooms not being used by mgaosu. I would suggest you contact mgaosu about gameday so you can coordinate it with them and maybe have a better time.

I'll find the guys email and post it soon

May take till the end of the week when i see them.


----------



## fett527

Just want to keep this on everyone's minds!

BUMP


----------



## Clear Dragon

Well I have received confirmation of the reservation. The event is listed on the Ohio Union's calenda of events. If the MGA wants to join in the fun they are certainly welcome, the more the merrier! I will try to find out exactly how many tables they will put in the room so we can start scheduling games. 

Here is the union calendar  link.

And here  is the list of food vendors and their hours of operation.

I will look into some of the places on high street to see what time they will be open for breakfast.


----------



## Clear Dragon

Oh and for those interested  

Adriatico's

Hours
Mon-Thu 11pm-12:30am
Fri-Sat 11am-1:30pm
Sun 12pm-11:30pm


----------



## Crothian

Excellent, thanks a lot for doing that Clear Dragon.


----------



## cyferwolf

*MGAOSU*

Here's the email address I was provided from MGA OSU
flora.1@osu.edu
His name is Guy, and he said to feel free to contact him about anything you might need. Looks like you already got things scheduled, so i guess if you just wanna try and arrange stuff like running one shots or trying to come up with players, or advertising the event to osu area people.

Also i should mention about tables that the last time i was there and we had scheduled time in a specific room they put in like a half a dozen 4 foot circular tables w/ four to six chair per table.
it was pretty odd, we ended up just raiding another room for the nice 2 foot by 5 foot rectangular tables they have an abundance of. you might ask Guy about that.

Thought I should mention, in case your worried about space, there's usually always some extra space in the main area connecting the grtay suites, and almost always some random nook or cranny big enough for a small group to game in


----------



## Crothian

For immediate release:

Happy briefing to you,
Happy briefing to you,
Happy briefing loyal citizen,
Happy briefing to you!

The Computer requests your presence in Briefing Room Q527 in LAX sector at [Time Unavailable At Your Security Clearance] on the 18th daycycle of the first monthcycle of next yearcycle. Please be prompt. All tardy clones should instead report to BFE sector for reactor shielding duty.


Please RSVP by selecting one option:

Yes

or

Yes


Thank you! Have a nice daycycle!

Bramst-O-KER's Paranoia! is a 4 hour Paranoia game for 6 players. The adventure will be run by Enkhidu, and has been graciously supplied by PirateCat. Slots will be filled on a first come, first serve basis, so please pre-register.


----------



## Crothian

So far we have 4 games.  However, we really haven't gotten all that many responses from people who plan on going so it's hard to tell if we need more games then this.


----------



## Mark

It might be time to start a "slot schedule" in the first post of this thread so that people don't have to reread the whole thread to find what is available and when. Just two cents...


----------



## Crothian

Mark said:
			
		

> *It might be time to start a "slot schedule" in the first post of this thread so that people don't have to reread the whole thread to find what is available and when. Just two cents...  *




Sure, suggest some _ good _ advice 

Okay, I have two game slots since that seems simple for four gamers.  This may change depending on how things go.


----------



## Enkhidu

A few suggestions:

From the looks of it, we will have between 6 and 8 tables set up for us in the room if we go with the banquet seating. I imagine we might get more tables if we snag some of the rectagular ones as well.

As I figure it, that gives us 6 tables to fill at any one time (I figure game coordination can have a table of their own, and we might want to have some small space available for anyone who wants to set up shop to sell). Any other tables we may have should probably be put to use for pickup games and socialization.

As for the timeline of the thing, it might be a good idea to have 3 time slots: 10-2, 3-7, and 8-12. That gives us all an hour for meals (and an hour to finish up a long running game!). That would give us a whopping 18 games to run over the course of the day (and if the average game is made for 6 players, then we can have over 40 people playing from morning til night). More than enough gaming to go around (I for example, wouldn't mind skipping a time slot to just relax if it meant someone else got to play).

Anyway, I suppose that we should start thinking about doing some sort of pre-registration deal like the Chicago crew did - it seemed to work quite well, all things considered.


----------



## Crothian

I like the idea, but is interest that high?  As of now we have four people running games.  I have no problem if this turns out to be big or small, I just don't see a lot of interest so far.

Edit: But I will plan big and we can always cut back later.  It's easier to cut back then to try to increase the size of things later.


----------



## Crothian

Okay so a couple more games would be nice.  

DM's if you want a specific timeslot please say so otherwise I'm just assinging them

Players please e-mail me or post here what game you want to play.


----------



## Quickbeam

I'll talk to Joshua Dyal (he and I have kicked around the idea of gaming together at some point) and maybe we can carpool with some of the other folks in our campaigns.  For now put me down as a tentative yes to play, not DM, Crothian.

FWIW, I've been to Columbus several times (a past employer had regional offices there) and genuinely liked the city...even though I'm from Michigan.  Then again, I'm OK because I'm a Sparty fan and loathe the Weasels even more than most Buckeyes do !!


----------



## Mr Fidgit

*Re: MGAOSU*



			
				cyferwolf said:
			
		

> *...that was converted from a bowling alley *



they got rid of the bowling alley!?


----------



## fett527

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> Players please e-mail me or post here what game you want to play. *




Crothian,
  I have e-mailed you my preferences for playing.  Thanks.


----------



## Clear Dragon

8 shall be the number of tables, and the numbering of the tables shall be 8, or least that is what the person in the Ohio Union Office told me today. Like cyferwolf mentioned I am sure we could raid unused rooms , lounges for tables of different sizes if these prove two big or small to be practical or something.


----------



## fett527

Ba-da-*BUMP*.



> Oh and for those interested
> 
> Adriatico's
> 
> Hours
> Mon-Thu 11pm-12:30am
> Fri-Sat 11am-1:30pm
> Sun 12pm-11:30pm




And I can't believe Adriatico's is only open until 1:30PM on Saturdays.  Guess I have to have it for lunch.


----------



## Mr Fidgit

i just called Adriatico's, and the person said their hours on Fri and Sat are from 11AM-2:30AM...


----------



## Menexenus

*Me too!*

Hi folks.  I'm a long-time reader, first time poster.  

Being a Columbus native, I'd love to join you (as a player) at Ohio Gameday.  I'd be willing to try that Paranoia game I've been reading about in previous postings.  (I've heard a lot about Paranoia but have never had the chance to try it.)  Hope you don't mind a newbie, though.

Thanks to whoever is responsible for setting this up!

-Menexenus

P.S.  Is there any kind of registration fee or anything like that?


----------



## Mr Fidgit

*Re: Me too!*

welcome to the boards Menexenus  


			
				Menexenus said:
			
		

> *Thanks to whoever is responsible for setting this up! *



that would be Crothian. i'm sure he won't mind signing you up once he pops back in here


			
				Menexenus said:
			
		

> *P.S.  Is there any kind of registration fee or anything like that? *



*one million*...er, i'm not sure. if the rooms have to be paid for, i don't think it would be a bad idea to charge a little something to cover the costs...


----------



## Crothian

Okay, another for the Parania game.  My your clones be with with  

I'm going to start a new thread focuses on the games and getting people to register and voulunteer for DMing.


----------



## Crothian

That other thread can be found here:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=31415


----------

